

Where Don Draper ends, D.B. Cooper begins - zmitri
https://medium.com/sterling-cooper-draper-pryce/e96804523838

======
zmitri
It's also unknown whether or not he survived the jump -- and I think the
"falling introduction" ties in well with this idea.

------
enneff
Thought-provoking article.

I hope the theory is true. Although I guess we have to wait another season to
find out.

Interesting, relevant counterpoint from Matt Weiner himself:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/matthew-weiner-how-mad-men-
wi...](http://www.businessinsider.com/matthew-weiner-how-mad-men-will-end-
next-year-2013-6)

------
mst
Having got repeatedly annoyed by this: if you're using chrome on an android
device (nexus 7 in my case) and medium.com flatly refuses to scroll, pulling
down the page settings and selecting 'request desktop site' will make it look
exactly the same ... except actually work.

Sadly (sort of), that means it no longer annoys me sufficiently to have
bothered to work out why I have to do that, as yet :)

------
rootbear
Really interesting piece. I've been thinking for a while that the series would
end with a live action version of the opening credits, with Don taking a swan
dive off the top of the building. But I guess that's too obvious.

